# Home at last



## Rashman (Apr 19, 2010)

A few pics of the Garage I had built.

Double sized with workshop up stairs.

Still needs to be finished off inside, but thankfully, it was useable before the winter set in!

Was alot a chaos but got there in the end.


:thumb:


----------



## Divine (Jul 16, 2009)

Oh my god..Thats INCREDIBLE


----------



## Rashman (Apr 19, 2010)

Couple more.

:thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

stunning


----------



## Rashman (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks guys.

Turned out to be alittle more than I expected to be honest (porch & Velux windows, for example! LOL) but I can't tell you how valuable it is to me to have a good home for the car.

I will be keeping a kung-fu grip on this car and want it to look like it does now, in 20 years time+.

Like I say, the inside of the garage is still to be finished (heating, fixed power sockets etc), and then I can start "personalising" it.

Some sort of DTM theme, perhaps.

:thumb:


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Very nice :argie:


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

thats immense though if i had that built think the wife would be making me sleep there too


----------



## Rashman (Apr 19, 2010)

Warwickshire Detailer said:


> Very nice :argie:


Thanks, buddy.

Neighbours aren't too happy though.

You wouldn't believe the crap I've had to endure from them.
Letters to the council, petitions, attitude, all sorts. 

Hay ho. Neighbourly love.

:lol:


----------



## Rashman (Apr 19, 2010)

alan hanson said:


> thats immense though if i had that built think the wife would be making me sleep there too


Funnily enough, I may as well sleep in there.

I'm in there most of the time anyway.

Don't have wife or GF or kids.

Woohoo!!!!!!

Though my cat often wonders where I am.

:lol:


----------



## Divine (Jul 16, 2009)

Rashman said:


> Thanks, buddy.
> 
> Neighbours aren't too happy though.
> 
> :lol:


Not suprised! You've practically built a house!


----------



## Rashman (Apr 19, 2010)

Divine said:


> Not suprised! You've practically built a house!


You sound like my neighbours!!!!!

:lol:


----------



## VXR DTF (Aug 13, 2007)

I'd live in there. Its amazing.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

i wouldnt give to figs if you built that next to me all i would ask is can i use it from time to time


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

awsome looking, be interesting to see the rest of it as it comes together.


----------



## Rashman (Apr 19, 2010)

-tom- said:


> i wouldnt give to figs if you built that next to me all i would ask is can i use it from time to time


Haha.

Yeah, now _you _sound like my mates!

haha

One of them is trying to get me to detail his car.
Says I can have his car for a week if necessary.

Have to see though.

My car's kinda territorial.

:lol:


----------



## Rashman (Apr 19, 2010)

justina3 said:


> awsome looking, be interesting to see the rest of it as it comes together.


Yeah, I'll keep you posted.

All the walls etc need tidying up and finishing.

Need to decide what to do though. Theme-wise 

:thumb:


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Thats nice!!!!!

If that was in my back garden i wouldnt need to go out to work...just a stroll up the garden path:buffer:


----------



## Rashman (Apr 19, 2010)

Krystal-Kleen said:


> Thats nice!!!!!
> 
> If that was in my back garden i wouldnt need to go out to work...just a stroll up the garden path:buffer:


LOL.

Funnily enough, I work just next door!

So no risking the car in rush hour traffic.
Which is a god send.

That way I can keep the miles down too.
I only use the car at weekends.

It's about 92 paces from my bed to my office.

:thumb:


----------



## leonclio (May 8, 2008)

very nice garage you have there !


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

omg!! that garage/house is immense lol, tell the neighbours to do one lol, and working so close to home so the car can stay cleaner for longer!! very jealous now mate


----------



## Rashman (Apr 19, 2010)

leonclio said:


> very nice garage you have there !


Thanks buddy.
I appreciate the kind words.

:thumb:


----------



## Rashman (Apr 19, 2010)

ant_s said:


> omg!! that garage/house is immense lol, tell the neighbours to do one lol, and working so close to home so the car can stay cleaner for longer!! very jealous now mate


Haha.
Hey bud.

Yeah, needless to say, I don't talk to the neighbours much.

And yes, I count myself very lucky.
To be able to look after the car like this, means so much.

:thumb:


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

very nice mate:thumb:


----------



## Andy_RX8 (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice build mate.

Build a wall higher than the garage then the neighbour doesnt have to look at it, lol.

See what he says then!


----------



## Rashman (Apr 19, 2010)

Andy_RX8 said:


> Nice build mate.
> 
> Build a wall higher than the garage then the neighbour doesnt have to look at it, lol.
> 
> See what he says then!


Haha.

You know what.... I tried that!
You may notice a boundary wall in the background that meets the road in one of the pics.

That sucker was alot higher than that.. but they *****ed to the council and wall had to be reduced.

I tell you, people amaze me.
Must have nothing better going on in their lives. 

:thumb:


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Holy cow that is one pimp garage, wish I had the space for something like that! :thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Awesome :thumb:


----------



## Rashman (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks for your kind comments guys.

Much appreciated.


:thumb:


----------



## Kiwigolfer (May 5, 2009)

Some people can't see anyone getting on, superb workshop......


----------



## eurodub (Mar 24, 2009)

Amazing, good luck in yor new home....:thumb:


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Looks a good job, my neighbour extended and put in plans to virtually triple the size of their house, totally out of proportion with the rest of the road. I wrote a letter in response suggesting more reasonable plans. They got permission in the end anyway but run out of money and only built half of it. Used terrible builders and now their house looks **** and it's next to mine. I only wrote one letter in response to the application but I can understand why some people have concerns, it's change and fear of the unknown but generally it works out right which your's appears to have done.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Lovely space. Looks like there is room for another car. Ariel Atom?


----------



## Rashman (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks again for all your kind words.

"Good luck in your new house"

LOL

Cheeky bugger.

I can understand the neighbours concerns, but it _is _in keep with everything.
As mentioned, some/most people don't like change thrust upon them.

But having said that, the dimensions are as stated on the plans.
Some people just can't picture dimensions in their heads.. and when it's standing in front of them, they're all like "What the hell is _that_?!"

:thumb:


----------



## Rashman (Apr 19, 2010)

amiller said:


> Lovely space. Looks like there is room for another car. Ariel Atom?


Heehee.

We'll see.


----------



## Motoract (Feb 18, 2010)

i hope theres full heating in there... and heated floor for the car....


----------



## Rashman (Apr 19, 2010)

Motoract said:


> i hope theres full heating in there... and heated floor for the car....


Indeed.
Top, middle and bottom! (or soon will be, when it's all done).

But I'm wondering if there's alittle too much insulation etc..

I was in the garage the other day, detailing away, and it was damn near 23 degrees!

It's alot higher than that when I get back after a drive.
Sheesh.

Might need an air-conditioner!

LOL

:thumb:


----------



## little rich (Oct 2, 2009)

Nice! , You can never have enough insulation, You use celotex?
Air con unit may be a worthy investment for the summer,
Garage looks spot on, add a few quid to the value of your house too,

Id love a double garage so i can work round the car what ever the weather (rooms above would be a bonus!)

We have just wired up a barn conversion for this Huge house for his Astin to live in,

Gosh there's some money about


----------



## Rashman (Apr 19, 2010)

little rich said:


> Nice! , You can never have enough insulation, You use celotex?
> Air con unit may be a worthy investment for the summer,
> Garage looks spot on, add a few quid to the value of your house too,
> 
> ...


Insulation wise, I think it was recticell, or something like that.
You may be right about the air-con machine too.
Damn near lost 5lbs in weight last time I was in there! lol

I'm extremely pleased with it. A true god-send as far as detailing is concerned.

Barn conversion sounds awesome.
I love the feel/ character of barns.
I bet it looks great!

As for the amount of money that's around.... you have no idea....

Check this out!!
(Also note the total amount of views this thread has had!).
It's pretty much been round the world twice!

Some Awesome, _pant-wetting_ garages here!

Enjoy.

http://www.luxury4play.com/automoti...ics-insane-garage-picture-thread-50-pics.html

:thumb:


----------



## little rich (Oct 2, 2009)

Il check it out!
Thanks.


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

Man that's as big as my _house_! What a great garage (it seems a shame to call it _just_ a garage) - if you're gonna do a job though, might as well do a big one! :thumb: LOVE it.


----------



## Rashman (Apr 19, 2010)

ade33 said:


> .. that's as big as my _house_! What a great garage (it seems a shame to call it _just_ a garage) - if you're gonna do a job though, might as well do a big one! :thumb: LOVE it.


LOL.
Thanks for your kind words, bud.

Yeah, that's my thinking too.

I'm pretty much an "all or nothing" kind of person.

P.S - I refer to it as "The House" whenever my neighbours are in ear-shot. Just to pi## 'em off! (They've not been very nice about all this garage business).

E.G -
"Have you seen the cat?"
"Oh, it's in the house..... no, not that house, _that _house!"

LOL :lol:


----------



## noop (Jan 5, 2007)

Nice build, miserable neighbours! Love garage build threads 

Keep us updated with loads of progress pics!


----------



## Rashman (Apr 19, 2010)

noop said:


> ... Love garage build threads
> 
> Keep us updated with loads of progress pics!


Hey bud.

Ok, no worries.

I'll take some pics of the upstairs at some point.
In my pics, you can't really get an idea of the space upstairs or behind the wall, behind the car.

The upstairs is still pretty much a shell still.
All roof beams and all.
Which I think actually look pretty nice, but it'll become a neat work space eventually.

Did you check out the garage thread link I left on my previous post?
1 page back, I think.


----------



## garysanderson (Feb 1, 2010)

Rashman said:


> E.G -
> "Have you seen the cat?"
> "Oh, it's in the house..... no, not that house, _that _house!"


Should be "Oh, it's in the house..... no, not that house, the _other _house!"

Nice 63 you have there


----------



## Rashman (Apr 19, 2010)

garysanderson said:


> Should be "Oh, it's in the house..... no, not that house, the _other _house!"
> 
> Nice 63 you have there


LOL.

Thanks for your comments on the car.
It still amazes me like it did when I got it a year go!

:thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks great


----------



## Igloo (Oct 18, 2009)

Looks awesome!

If you want some aircon quotes, let me know


----------



## Rashman (Apr 19, 2010)

Igloo said:


> Looks awesome!
> 
> If you want some aircon quotes, let me know


Thanks, buddy.

:thumb:


----------



## Rashman (Apr 19, 2010)

WHIZZER said:


> Looks great


Thanks to you too, bud.

:thumb:


----------



## little rich (Oct 2, 2009)

The link was pretty jaw dropping mate!

You were right, there is some serious dolla about!


----------



## Fordy_ST500 (Mar 10, 2009)

very impressive!!


----------



## johnsastra16v (Oct 7, 2007)

very nice. would love the space to be able to build something like that

what do you do for a living!!?? lol


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

WOW !! Simply superb - any tools due to me hard wired in e.g. compressor etc?


----------



## Rashman (Apr 19, 2010)

little rich said:


> The link was pretty jaw dropping mate!
> 
> You were right, there is some serious dolla about!


Crazy, crazy stuff, eh. :doublesho

:thumb:


----------



## Rashman (Apr 19, 2010)

packard said:


> WOW !! Simply superb - any tools due to me hard wired in e.g. compressor etc?


Thanks guys for your kind words.

No hard-wired tools as of yet.
Still in the early stages really.

Just thankfull to be able to store the car safely at the mo, to be honest.

One thing's for sure, because of the upstairs, a 4-post jack is sadly out of the question 

lol


----------



## DBSK (Apr 22, 2008)

Awesome garage.

My dads got a CL500 and that goes like stink, cant think what a CLK63 would go like :doublesho


----------



## bgm46 (Dec 23, 2008)

That is def a house mate


----------



## northva (Mar 29, 2010)

thats bigger then my 3 bed house


----------



## Rashman (Apr 19, 2010)

DBSK said:


> Awesome garage.
> 
> My dads got a CL500 and that goes like stink, cant think what a CLK63 would go like :doublesho


CL's are awesome looking cars.
They have _great _road presence.

How does the CLK63 go?
It's pretty brutal stuff. The torque that they've squeezed from this N/A engine is astounding.

:thumb:


----------



## Swanny_UK (Sep 12, 2006)

What a fantastic and well proportioned garage! well done that man!



Rashman said:


> Neighbours aren't too happy though. You wouldn't believe the crap I've had to endure from them. Letters to the council, petitions, attitude, all sorts.





Rashman said:


> I can understand the neighbours concerns, but it _is _in keep with everything. As mentioned, some/most people don't like change thrust upon them.


That's just it though, the first thing I thought when looking through your pictures were that you've adopted the same building style as that of the house. Not only that but your garden's huge, and the garage doesn't look out of place at all.

I hope you get to enjoy the building as much as you intend, looks spot on to me mate! :thumb:


----------



## Rashman (Apr 19, 2010)

Swanny_UK said:


> What a fantastic and well proportioned garage! well done that man!
> 
> That's just it though, the first thing I thought when looking through your pictures were that you've adopted the same building style as that of the house. Not only that but your garden's huge, and the garage doesn't look out of place at all.
> 
> I hope you get to enjoy the building as much as you intend, looks spot on to me mate! :thumb:


Hey bud,

Thanks very much for your thoughts. And for your understanding.

I think the neighbours will get used to it easy enough.

And yes, I too hope that the garage will add to the enjoyment of car ownership.

:thumb:


----------



## noop (Jan 5, 2007)

Rashman said:


> Hey bud,
> 
> Thanks very much for your thoughts. And for your understanding.
> 
> ...


Until you start hoovering, using the pressure washer and then polishing


----------



## Rashman (Apr 19, 2010)

noop said:


> Until you start hoovering, using the pressure washer and then polishing


I'm with you there.

I give the garage a hoover out quite regularly.
Hoover's pretty loud too, so if that doesn't make the neighbours think I'm mad, nothing will!

I also have long battons along the floor at the base of the garage door.
This is a temporary measure to reduce dust etc being blown under the door.
You may be able to see them in one of the previous pics.

He's another pic.

:thumb:


----------



## noop (Jan 5, 2007)

Do you need any live in staff at Chateau le Rash???


----------



## Rashman (Apr 19, 2010)

noop said:


> Do you need any live in staff at Chateau le Rash???


LOL!

:lol::lol:

Very good.

Could do with a Doorman.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Now I know where the 63 is kept...........:wave:

Very, very nice mate and could certainly work from home in there.............:doublesho


----------



## Rashman (Apr 19, 2010)

Baker21 said:


> Now I know where the 63 is kept...........:wave:


Hey bud!

....er... you a car thief, or something?

lol

As for the garage, yeah, I can't tell you how good it is to be able to visit the car the next day and find no rain, dust, bird poop or anything on the car.

I can just carry on with cleaning stuff.
Absolute god-send.

Especailly when I think back to when I had my old car, but had no garage.
Rain, sleet or snow, I was out there! Trying to keep it just as clean as I do this one.

Damn near killed me.

:thumb:


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Very nice indeed :thumb:


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

Now i know what heaven looks like :thumb:


----------



## Rashman (Apr 19, 2010)

Spuj said:


> Now i know what heaven looks like :thumb:


Awesome garages, aren't they.
I like the one near the begining of the thread with the Ferrari in.
It's like a Batcave!


----------



## CJS-086 (Mar 1, 2010)

That's fantasic! Bugger the Neighbours, car comes first .


----------



## Rashman (Apr 19, 2010)

CJS-086 said:


> ... car comes first .


My kinda thinking.

Good man.

Thanks for your kind words, too.
Much appreciated.

:thumb:


----------



## Motoract (Feb 18, 2010)

Any pictures of the upstairs? really interested to see that, plus the stairs to get up there?


----------



## Rashman (Apr 19, 2010)

Motoract said:


> Any pictures of the upstairs? really interested to see that, plus the stairs to get up there?


Yeah, sorry.
Been dragging my heels abit in the picture dept.

I'll take a couple of snaps for ya.

:thumb:


----------



## weez (Sep 28, 2008)

very nice indeed!:thumb: 
Would love to see more pictures of the finished product inside and out.


----------



## Motoract (Feb 18, 2010)

Still wanna see pictures of upstairs and inside


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Just caught this thread. Great garage looks superb. Great motor too!


----------



## 2oh6 (Apr 23, 2009)

CJS-086 said:


> That's fantasic! Bugger the Neighbours, car comes first .


I agree :thumb::car:


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2010)

Wow that's really nice, but am jealous as bigger than my flat !! Lol


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

That looks the business, well done


----------



## famoussas (Jul 29, 2007)

Very nice, how long did it take to complete?


----------



## Rashman (Apr 19, 2010)

Hey guys.

Sorry for the late response!

Weather has been lots better, so the car has been monopolising most of my time!

lol


Thanks for all your posts.
Your kind words are much appreciated. 

The House... sorry "Garage" (LOL) took approx 5mths to complete.

It is currently still in the same stage of completion. I will keep you updated when I have more to tell.



:thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice one man :thumb:

Whats upstairs used for


----------



## TurbochargedJJ (Dec 10, 2009)

looks stunning, really want to see what's behind the wall and what's upstairs!

what the hell do you do to pay for all that and the CLK!!??

you say your office is 92 paces away... can you not move your office into the 'house'


----------



## Motoract (Feb 18, 2010)

anymore updates??


----------

